# Calisto's Army: Tomb Kings



## Nemadis (Apr 12, 2011)

So I finally was able to get started on my Tomb Kings army which is going to reflect the Homebrew fluff I wrote for them. ( http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=87477 Please comment. I'd love to hear your thoughts. ) I noticed four of the models for the Skeleton Warriors feet were just damn fucking ugly. Like really ugly... So I decided that it would be best to wrap it up with green stuff like... Well a mummy.



















At first I used the same method that I saw on this site on how to make relics for Space Marines, then layered the strips to make it look like wrapping. But to wrap a whole leg I had to come up with my own techniques. :victory:

(I've posted some much better quality pictures up. I plan on taking pictures for a tutorial tonight haha.)


----------



## JB Mallus (Apr 28, 2009)

Some sand could also cover up the feet, and would keep with the Khemri theme.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

The GS-ing concept is a good one for sure. Especially when it comes to characters and larger based models. As for rank and file guys I would almost be tempted to say dont worry as much just because they are removed faster etc. Probably worry more on like your front 5 (champ musician, banner, etc.)

But as for as how the GS looks its very hard to see as you stated due to quality of photo.

But keep working at it, I do think its a great idea so do look forward to seeing the progression!

Chaosftw


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Nice touch,
I might do a few wraps myself as it would be a good place to practice my GSing.

Are you leaving the toes out or wrapping the whole foot?


----------



## Nemadis (Apr 12, 2011)

Viscount Vash said:


> Nice touch,
> I might do a few wraps myself as it would be a good place to practice my GSing.
> 
> Are you leaving the toes out or wrapping the whole foot?


Toes out. The bones on the foot look terrible, but the toes look fine after the wrapping.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Mummy socks . . . new from Khemri fashions!

That's pretty awesome man. =)


----------



## Nemadis (Apr 12, 2011)

Here's a much more complicated one haha. It took a bit of practice to get several pieces of loose wrapping on one leg. There are four in total on this model.










I'll put up a tutorial soon.


----------



## Nemadis (Apr 12, 2011)

Figure I'll give this a bump now that I have some good pictures up. :aggressive:


----------



## i Eat Razorz (Apr 12, 2011)

The pictures don't do them justice. They are smexy lookin'. I'll take some better pics for you tomorrow if you want.

I wish I had the time to even get my work area straight to start on this stuff. I hate working from a cramped spot. Be nice if I could find a shop that has the vallejo game colors too.

Are you gonna do a fully wrapped one?


----------



## Nemadis (Apr 12, 2011)

i Eat Razorz said:


> The pictures don't do them justice. They are smexy lookin'. I'll take some better pics for you tomorrow if you want.
> 
> I wish I had the time to even get my work area straight to start on this stuff. I hate working from a cramped spot. Be nice if I could find a shop that has the vallejo game colors too.
> 
> Are you gonna do a fully wrapped one?


Only for a champion. I figure they were probably taken care of better than most after death. even with him only both legs, his chest, and a wrap covering one eye.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Wrapping looks great! really adds another dimension to the model!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The wrappings are a very cunning idea.

I am looking forward to seeing more of this.


----------



## Yoritomo Jiriki (Nov 4, 2010)

I agree, it adds some "oomph". I wonder if you could do this to try to disguise how horrible the skeletal horses are from the TK line as well...

I'd give you rep but I don't know how and I don't think I can yet hehe 

so a hearty :goodpost: emoticon is the best I can do at the moment!


----------



## Tinkerbell (Feb 19, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing some painted. Great work on the wrapping excellent idea

+rep 

Tink


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Sweet wrappings on your models, however, I couldnt imagine doing that to an entire amry, I think I would shoot myself! Anywas, looking good man, keep at it!


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

The wrappings look very good.


----------

